# diodos LED en los coches



## wiperesjr (May 16, 2007)

Hola, me gustaría saber como puedo poner cuatro diodos LEDs de alta luminosidad en la luz interna del coche, ya que lo he hecho pero me estan dando problemas. Los diodos son de 3.5 V y los he conectado en serie, pero al cabo de un tiempo uno de los diodos empieza a parpadear, esto solo lo hace cuando tengo el coche en marcha mientras que cuando no lo está funciona perfectamente. ¿Alguien podría decirme cual es la solución, porque mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos?    

Gracias por toda la ayuda recibida


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

busca en el foro, parece que en los coches modernos hay un circuito de alarma de lampara fundida.


----------



## Manonline (May 16, 2007)

fijate que si medis con un tester la tension de la bateria de un auto cuando esta apagada es de 12v pero cuando el alternador se pone en funcionamiento sube a 13.5v o algo asi...

yo diria qe armes dos ramas de dos leds en serie con una resistencia limitadora y las pongas en paralelo

para calcular la resistencia es facil

13.5v-D1-D2/consumo

osea si el consumo es de unos 50mA seria:

13.5v-3.5v-3.5v/0.05A = 130Ohms (Valor comercial creo que 150Ohms)

y la potencia que tienen que disipar es la caida de tension qe produce la resistencia por la corriente qe circula por ella.. es decir 6.5V*0.05A que son 0.325W osea medio Watt...


----------



## Willington (May 16, 2007)

es correcta esos calculos, lo que sucede es que cuando el coche esta funcionando
la tension DC varia entre 12-14 entoces los leds parpadean.

a la solucion del amigo Manonline le agregaria lo siguiente.

le bajo a la resistencia a 100, en la entrada del circuito le agrego un diodo en serie y
un capacitor de unos 470uF x 25V electrolitico para reducir el ripple del alternador.

saludos


----------



## wiperesjr (May 18, 2007)

Hola, muchas gracias por contestar rápido. Siento mucho la molestia, pero es que soy un poco terco y me gustaría saber, ¿porqué el consumo de los diodos es unos 50 mA?. No se como sería el circuito con el condensador si me lo explicas mejor, porque no entiendo lo del diodo más el condensador.
Gracias por todo.


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

El condensador es para mantener como quien para compensar la energia que en algun momento podria bajar del nivel deseado, y es por estas variaciones que los LEDs parpadean, por lo cual si pones el condensador, evitaras el parpadeo.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 19, 2007)

Hola, para el amigo Willington que diodo necesito antes del condensador?????? y si tampoco es mucho pedir me puedes dibujar el circuito pa ver si no me equivoco???


----------



## wiperesjr (May 20, 2007)

Tras haber investigado mucho he encontrado una solución no se si es buena pero la pondré en práctica, si alguien cree que no resultará pues que lo exponga.


----------



## electritico (May 20, 2007)

Por que 3 diodos, no bastaria con colocar un diodo zener de 5V para regular el paso de voltage y en lugar de colocarlos en serie colocar los leds en paralelo, a por supuesto no olvidar las resistencias de proteccion de los leds.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 20, 2007)

Pues tienes razón pero solo tenía diodos sultos y los que me dieron son IN 5401 DC, y porque razón los diodos quedan mejor en paralelo y no en serie?????? porque la caida de tensión en cada uno es de 3.5V.
Gracias por contestar


----------



## electritico (May 20, 2007)

Ok ambos consumen 3.5V, en paralelo hay pero caidad de corriente y al menos los diodos no consumen tanta corriente, asi que sale mejor. Que tipo de Diodo es ese, tienes la datasheet a mano para que la pongas aca.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 20, 2007)

Pues la cuestion es que no pero lo más que se de el es que es de alta luminosidad de que es de 3.5V, como te dije antes. además de esto, es transparente y de 20.000 mcd. Posiblemente no sea mucha información pero lo compre en la tienda sin buscar uno en especial.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## electritico (May 20, 2007)

mm son diodos de luz azul, pero bien la configuracion en paralelo te sirve mejor por que la tension no varia va a ser 3.5V para cada uno, si le pones un zener de 5V te entrega lo suficiente, la corriente es la que se va a ver un poco delimitada, ahora bien de cuantos leds estamos hablando.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 20, 2007)

En principio cuatro diodos pero se podría poner los que uno quisiera, o no??? siempre que sea en paralelo, bueno la verdad es que no se porque soy un aficionado a la electrónica.....


----------



## electritico (May 20, 2007)

Si asi es, pero ya te dije ahi el limitante seria la corriente, asi que en caso de algo deberias de jugar con el valor de las resistencias.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 20, 2007)

Pues gracias, me has ayudado mucho. Una última cosa que te parece esto?????


----------



## Nilfred (May 22, 2007)

Insisto en que las cosas ya vienen hechas:
NUD4001DR2 LED DRIVER 500mA smd en MercadoLibre - Datasheet


----------



## wiperesjr (May 22, 2007)

Pero no hay nada como ver que algo hecho por tus manos funciona. Si todo el mundo fuese así no existiría nada de lo que hay.....................
Observen esto: http://usuarios.lycos.es/katraska/demon_eyes.htm[/url]


----------

